# Turpentine...



## Mark K (Sep 28, 2019)

So I’m sitting in my deer stand this morning and watch this fox squirrel come about 125 yards from the bottom up this pine ridge I’m on. He’s on a mission, but taking his time. He finally passes by me and I hear him go up a tree somewhere behind me. No more than a minute later I feel my tree shake! This dang squirrel done jumped in my tree. I’m thinking, ok he saw me and has come to check me out...nope. Apparently my pine I picked out of the thousands out there had the pine cones he wanted!!
He had already “rained” about three on me before I decided to stand up and get a pic. Got a few pics and decided he could have the cones and the tree and climbed on down.
Just thought you’d appreciate this...


----------



## Wanderlust (Sep 28, 2019)

Why do I enjoy watching a fox squirrel and hate a gray? Kinda feel sorry for em cause they act so dumb.


----------



## Mark K (Sep 28, 2019)

I used to think they were rare...until I started hunting this place. Think the fox squirrels outnumber the greys!


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 29, 2019)

Really cool mark!!! Thanks man you just made my day. Did he touch the ground? I hardly ever see them leave the tree early season.

I'm headed out in a few hours to get settled in a random spot and wait for light. Gonna try my (luck) for a doe. I will be hunting pine Forest. If I see any I will try and get a photo.


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 29, 2019)

Mark K said:


> I used to think they were rare...until I started hunting this place. Think the fox squirrels outnumber the greys!


I honestly think they are starting to cross bread. I seen a cat squirrel (judging by color) the other day I swear he was as big as a fox squirrel. I couldn't believe it. As a matter of fact he was probably the biggest squirrel I have ever seen. I could have missed judged because a few colors blend together with my eye sight but still it was to cool.


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 29, 2019)

I wasn't really that pumped for today's hunt but now I'm starting to feel it. It's going to be a good one. 
4 19. Dang I have been all over this forum today and just now seen your post. I didn't mean to leave ya hangen bud.


----------



## Tom W. (Sep 29, 2019)

If you feel your tree shake you might want to get a larger tree to sit in.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 29, 2019)

Mark K said:


> I used to think they were rare...until I started hunting this place. Think the fox squirrels outnumber the greys!



I never seen one until I started hunting in Warren County about 15 years ago.

I killed a fat one that was orange all over and had about every 10th hair was black. Pretty color. Uniform and no patches.

I was going to mount him and had GF call a few places back home in Rockdale to see how much that cost. I bout' fell in the dirt.

Trying to remember 125 or maybe 175$. I passed on that.

I have it on another thread - it has the correct price on. I just kept his tail. Just his tail was about as big as a whole grey. Big, fat and fluffy. I see why they are called "fox" now.


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 29, 2019)

Big7 said:


> I never seen one until I started hunting in Warren County about 15 years ago.
> 
> I killed a fat one that was orange all over and had about every 10 hair was black. Pretty color.
> 
> ...


 you didn't have em mounted.


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 29, 2019)

The first one I harvested was silver and black. I couldn't afford to mount him at the time. I still regret not putting em in the freezer until I could. I skinned em and ate em


----------



## Batjack (Sep 29, 2019)

I STILL haven't seen one to shoot at.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 29, 2019)

Turpentine said:


> you didn't have em mounted.



Yeah... I didn't know what I had. If I did I would have bit the bullet and had him mounted. Seamed like highway robery at the time. Lot of people south of here where fox squirrels run commonly, ain't seen one that color. Live and learn I recon. ?


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 29, 2019)

Is there a pic of him on the thread?
What's the title of the thread?


----------



## Big7 (Sep 29, 2019)

Batjack said:


> I STILL haven't seen one to shoot at.



I wasn't expecting him either. Me and GF's son were driving, without dogs trying to kick up a doe or hog.

I knew that 00 Buck would have turned him into mincemeat- so I backed up about as far as could. I let one rip from the Turkey/hog/deer and whatever else gun and let that baby thunder.

Sure as heck, one pellet got him good. Fell out of that tall pine DRT. I didn't have a single bird shot or nothing but a few 00's and a slug. I'll never forget that.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 29, 2019)

Turpentine said:


> Is there a pic of him on the thread?
> What's the title of the thread?



No. We were just going to kick up something. I don't think phones had a camera back then. I wish I had a pic. He was beautiful.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 29, 2019)

I have never seen ine around here. I have never seen but one in my life ! It was in the mtns of Tennessee when I was very young visiting kin in the summer up there. I had never seen a skwerl the size of house cat jumping around in the top of a oak tree before !


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 29, 2019)

Tom W. said:


> If you feel your tree shake you might want to get a larger tree to sit in.


I have felt gray squirrels very noticeably shake my tree many, many  times, big ones that my climber would barely fit around. You'd be surprised.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Sep 29, 2019)

Big7 said:


> I never seen one until I started hunting in Warren County about 15 years ago.
> 
> I killed a fat one that was orange all over and had about every 10th hair was black. Pretty color. Uniform and no patches.
> 
> ...


Best money I ever spent.
I think it was $175 and I would definitely regret it if I had not mounted mine. I hunted it for two years before finally getting a chance to shoot with a .50cal muzzleloader.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 29, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Best money I ever spent.
> I think it was $175 and I would definitely regret it if I had not mounted mine. I hunted it for two years before finally getting a chance to shoot with a .50cal muzzleloader.



$175.00 sounds like what they must have told me. After studying on it, I'm sure I wouldda' done it for $125.00. ?


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 29, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Best money I ever spent.
> I think it was $175 and I would definitely regret it if I had not mounted mine. I hunted it for two years before finally getting a chance to shoot with a .50cal muzzleloader.


Pics?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Sep 29, 2019)

Turpentine said:


> Pics?


I knew that was coming.
You’ll have to wait. I’m running new technology and don’t have a pic at this time.
Also having trouble loading any videos from you tube. I’ll have to ask my son he’s 11 and knows everything.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Sep 29, 2019)

Sounds exactly like my Saturday evening so all I got to say is STAY OUT OF MY SPOT WILL YA!


Turpentine said:


> Well y'all it was an absolute perfect day in the woods!!! "To mess it all up"
> Went into a a random spot, found what looked like a good trail to hunt. Thought I post about 20 yards from it. (It was dark) come to find out I was right on there main trail. About 10 minutes after first light I had ten different tree rats running all over the place around me. About 30 mins after first light I was watching a little fella to my left, I heard what I thought was another to my right turned to look and Bam there was a spike at 10 yards heading to me. When I turned my head he stopped. I had sat my bow on the ground a little prior to this so I could get to my chew. Not that it would have helped to have it in my hands. We had a stare down. He stomped and kept doing the head bob. Silly fella decided to change dirrection. So I waited for him to get a little distance and picked up my bow. I was waiting for him to circle back around but some how my attention was back on them ugly tree rats. I remembered i was waiting on him to Circle so I looked to my left and there he was looking right at me with a perfect broad side shot at 40. The problem.... This time he seen me move. He took off. I tickeled some antlers together hoping I could confuse the young deer and get em back in to range. It did not work of course. (Yeah I thought the same thing after I did that). I decided to move to a different spot after about 30 mins. Still I had great vibes. I stalked for about 30 mins and my gut just started screaming stop! Post up here do not go any further. I stood in that spot for about 15 mins just looking around. Going against my instincts I pushed fwd. I walked about 15 more yards and spoked a doe that was heading towards me on the same trail at about 40 yards. Had I of listened to my self and sat down I would have had her. At this point I was disappointed in my self. I usually don't make mistakes in the woods. Not like this, in my defense I am of my game and I was very tierd. I decided to push fwd a little further. I came to an area with some huge trees. One of witch I seen and thought to myself "dang if I was a fox tail that would be my tree" I posted near it with hopes of seeing a fox tail while I wait for a deer to wonder her way through the area. Again I had sat my bow at my feet . I shut my eyes and was going to take a quick power nap. I did. Something big!!! something huge!!!! woke me from my rest. Opening my eyes and easing my head in the direction of the noise there he was. A beautiful fox squirrel, charcoal with a white underbelly (or so it seemed) i thought to myself good job turpentine you are getting good at finding these guys, he scampered away as I picked up my BOW from the ground to take a PICTURE for this thread. . I was done I headed home and slept my Sunday away.
> O yeah I jumped a rabbit on the way in that I thought was a snake scared the heck out of me.
> Freezer is empty, (deer 2/ turpentine 0)
> I'm going to regroup and head back out some time this week.


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 29, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Sounds exactly like my Saturday evening so all I got to say is STAY OUT OF MY SPOT WILL YA!


Nope. I pay $70 a year, find a new spot or we can hunt together.?


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 30, 2019)

I hate snakes, and they ain't no less dangerous in the dark neither.


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 30, 2019)

Have I ever mentioned, I do not like snakes.


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 30, 2019)

Every little sound is a snake.


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 30, 2019)

The one thing worse then chiggers. Is a snake.


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 30, 2019)

Don't even get me started on multiple snakes.


----------



## Turpentine (Oct 1, 2019)

Went out this morning to get it done.
Sacrificed meet in the freezer for a solid black fox squirrel. (Miss)
Went back out this evening seen a huge black fox squirrel with a grayish back (Miss). about 5 to 10 deer (2 different groups) out of range. Showed a new friend a good spot. He didn't make a kill but had an epic hunt.
Fox squirrel 3 turpentine 0
Deer 4 turpentine 0


----------



## Turpentine (Oct 1, 2019)

Did some back yard hunting this evening,  had a young deer walk about 20 yards. I gave it the pass thinking there would be a bigger doe close by.
Deer 5- Turpentine 0


----------



## Turpentine (Oct 3, 2019)

I sat against a tree yesterday with vines growing all around it. There was just enough room to move my bow around. The vines had enough windows in them in case I was presented with an opportunity. It is similar to sitting in a blind. A few deer running down the ridge next to me. I'm assuming another Hunter spoked them from up top. Anyways about an hour after light I checked over my shoulder and there was a fox squirrel on a log about 70 yards up the hill. I watched him as he walked across. Following him my eyes picked up a flicker. I knew what it was. I turned around checked my area and then moved my self into a ready position. I couldn't stand up because there was no windows. I had to hunt from my knees. I watched as the doe and her youngen slowly made there way down. Then there was my chance a broad side shot at 40. I waited for a closer shot. She started heading right to me but never stopped. She made it to 10 before she saw me. A quick stare down and then she ran blowing right back up the hill side. I just lowered my head in disappointed and then sat in my original spot. I opened a can of boiled peanut and observed 3 different fox squirrel for the next hour or so. Then I headed out.
(Deer 6 - Turp 0)
I also found a blood trail from a hunters harvest the day before. Now that was random.


----------



## Turpentine (Oct 3, 2019)

I really need to buckle down and make this happen. I am running out of time to make a easier harvert. The deer are becoming alert from all the hunters myself included and are starting to push out of the area. I have a couple spots for hunting bucks but I don't want to put pressure on em until pre rut. I need to utilize this area and put meat in the fridge.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2019)

Here`s one for you. This squirrel was sick.


----------



## Turpentine (Oct 3, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s one for you. This squirrel was sick.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 985325


Thanks Nick, he has quite a few colors on him. What is he sick from?


----------



## Turpentine (Oct 3, 2019)

Looks like he may have been graded by a hawk. Then released, and trying to make a recovery.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2019)

Turpentine said:


> Thanks Nick, he has quite a few colors on him. What is he sick from?




I`m  not sure. His hair wasn`t even laying right on him. I walked up within 5 feet of it. It didnt act like I was even there.


----------



## Turpentine (Oct 3, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m  not sure. His hair wasn`t even laying right on him. I walked up within 5 feet of it. It didnt act like I was even there.


That's quite odd I imagine. Maybe a fight? Hawk? Something but he is a handsome fella and I hope he makes a recovery. I got a photo of one with it's head poking out a tree hole. I'ma try and load it. It's on a different phone so I'ma go hunt down some WiFi.


----------



## Turpentine (Oct 3, 2019)

Correction I do not have a picture, it is a video. Not a good one either.


----------



## Turpentine (Oct 3, 2019)

I have a few already mounted I can add to the thread periodically with the story to go with them. If y'all would like.


----------



## siberian1 (Oct 3, 2019)

Looks like the fly larvae that people refer to as "wolves" have hatched out from under his skin.


----------



## Turpentine (Oct 3, 2019)

siberian1 said:


> Looks like the fly larvae that people refer to as "wolves" have hatched out from under his skin.


I can't really zoom in on pics. I'm thinking your seeing something I can't.
I have heard old timers talk about wolves but I have never seen them in action. A quick Google search will detour must from hunting before the first Frost.


----------



## siberian1 (Oct 3, 2019)

It looks really painful when those things hatch out.  I've seen squirrels going through it before and you could walk right up to them.  A giant grub just erupts out of their skin.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 3, 2019)

An old squirrel will getting to eating fermented persimmons and get bout half drunk. I have a video some where's of one that kept falling off a tree. Some people call them wolves, but I always heard wobbles. Bot fly larva either way.


----------



## Turpentine (Oct 3, 2019)

I just figured they were just little things like tics just a little worse put the pictures I found were horrible!!! That is just torture. I heard bot flies as well.


----------



## Turpentine (Oct 3, 2019)

(Deer 7- Turp 0)


----------



## Turpentine (Oct 5, 2019)

A BEAUTIFUL sight!!! A good snake is a dead snake.


----------



## Turpentine (Oct 5, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> An old squirrel will getting to eating fermented persimmons and get bout half drunk. I have a video some where's of one that kept falling off a tree. Some people call them wolves, but I always heard wobbles. Bot fly larva either way.


Hey hillbilly would you be able to load the video? I would like to see a drunk squirrel.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2019)

Er uhm, is this thread about squirrels eating turpentine (aka, green pine cones)  ???


----------



## Mark K (Oct 5, 2019)

It was to you...and your fascination with ole bushy tail! Post away man! At least no one is disagreeing with anything, lol.


----------



## Turpentine (Oct 5, 2019)

10 4. 
I have no idea why I am so intrigued by furry tails. It's just what I'm into. I might out grow it one day.


----------



## Mark K (Oct 5, 2019)

The flying squirrels brought back a memory...
Sitting in a ladder stand leaned up against an oak. Just breaking day and all of a sudden something above me explodes and critters and leaves are falling all over me!! The only way I stayed in the stand is because the gun strap had hooked the corner of it when it was laying across my lap...otherwise I would have hit the deck!
Turns out an owl or pair of owls hit a nest of flying squirrels (and I thought they were cavity nesters). When they hit that thing flying squirrels and the nest came raining down on me. Squirrels were gliding every which direction, lol!! Talk about an adrenaline rush!! Been fascinated with those things ever since.
I’ll see their eyes on trail cams near one of my feeders, guess they do their feeding and roaming at night because I’ve seen very few during the daylight hours.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 5, 2019)

a few years ago, my son and I were in a 2 man ladder stand, down on the river bottoms.  There are lots of really tall poplar trees down in there, and all the leaves were off the trees.  The sun had come up, and warming things up. Sqwerls were out, running on the ground, and up and down those poplar trees.  There was one sqwerl that was way up in the tip top of one of the taller trees, and I pointed it out to Dylan.  Looked like he was sunning and warming up.   Right then, a big ole red tail hawk came in from the north, and snatched him right out of the top of the tree, banked to the left and and headed east.  It was the last the sqwerls played around there for a good 30 minutes or more.  They all went into hiding


----------



## Turpentine (Oct 5, 2019)

If one sees a hawk the go crazy. Not crazy like when they see a human or yote. You can literally hear the woods all around screaming with squirrel chatter. You can watch them all go crazy searching for a hiding place.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 5, 2019)

That hawk never made a sound, he was in, swoop, and gone with that sqwerl.  It got real still and real quiet after the hawk came thru.

Dylan did manage to kill a small doe about 45 minutes later that morning.  He really loves deer jerky


----------



## Turpentine (Oct 6, 2019)

This one's for you mark k. Cell phone photo.


----------



## Turpentine (Oct 6, 2019)

Trying to capture the moment with a cheap cell phone is like trying to slip and slide with no water.


----------



## Turpentine (Oct 10, 2019)

Big boy down!!!!!


----------



## Turpentine (Oct 10, 2019)

I got him with a bow!!!! Yes!!!


----------



## Mark K (Oct 10, 2019)

Oh he’s nice! Congrats man!!


----------

